# Help in Connecting router to computer



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170213/26c5caf622ae651cb639657f9898324c.jpg
This is how my home looks like.
1 - WiFi router + modem
2 - computer
Now as per proper WiFi rulebook it's placed in middle of house.

What's the proper way to connect long distance WiFi router to computer?

After measuring distance is 9 meter.
If I connect RJ45 LAN cable I need that long cable. I know it's available. Never used LAN cable that much meter.
WiFi dongle other option I found, but problem will be too many WiFi and security problem.

RJ45 cable, WiFi dongle or any other device?
What I should do?
Which will be better for connection and security?
What about your house? How's your router connected to computer?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

Just get a wifi dongle and try to move the router closer to the PC.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just get a wifi dongle and try to move the router closer to the PC.


Not helpful...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Go with the RJ-45 cable. 10m is nothing for a CAT cable. If possible go for a CAT6 cable.
Ethernet connections are extremely reliable and safe.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

reniarahim1 said:


> Go with the RJ-45 cable. 10m is nothing for a CAT cable. If possible go for a CAT6 cable.
> Ethernet connections are extremely reliable and safe.


Perfect answer.
*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/spec-chart.png
There 4 cat cables. But I found there are cat 7 and cat 8, 9 also available.
Cat6 cable is little pricey. By looking prices on mdcomputer site "price decreases as length increases".
Can you suggest 10 meter cat6 cable price ~ ? (For bargaining)
There is also cat 6a and cat 6e.

How to identify this cat6 cable?
Cat 6 written on cable but for 10 meter they are definitely cutting wire. So not sure it will be written on cable.
After looking on Google, I found many ways to identify this cat 6 cable but which is genuine? All are different. Confusion?
1. number of twists per cm in the wire, and sheath thickness
*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/twist-comparison.png
*www.broadbandbuyer.com/images/Features/1917/twisted-cables.jpg
2. nylon spline/star filler/internal separator that isolate pair from one another
*blog.dvrunlimited.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/cat53-vs-ca6.png

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-kKW415wc6GQ/Tg_8JL49SxI/AAAAAAAAAkI/XrelDvRWheM/s1600/CAT%2BTYPE%2Bleenetpic1.gif

Please guide me buying suitable category RJ45 LAN Ethernet patch cable.

Types of network cables: An introduction to network cablin
Knowledge Base - A Layman's Guide to Network Cable Type


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 17, 2017)

You can ask for RJ-45 CAT patch cable from any computer shop. Costs around Rs 15 per meter for CAT 5e. CAT 6 may be a bit expensive. But CAT 5e should do the task in your case.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2017)

Modern Lan ports / chips are capable enough to work with "straight" / "crossover" cable so don't worry about all the cat 5 / 6 / 7 jargon. 

Actually it's much better to use a USB wifi dongle or even better your smart phone to configure the router and to connect the without wires with the wireless router.

As for security issue after successful setup and configuration use a stronger password for router admin page and access ( if both are separate ) - your issue solved.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2017)

topgear said:


> Modern Lan ports / chips are capable enough to work with "straight" / "crossover" cable so don't worry about all the cat 5 / 6 / 7 jargon.
> 
> Actually it's much better to use a USB wifi dongle or even better your smart phone to configure the router and to connect the without wires with the wireless router.
> 
> As for security issue after successful setup and configuration use a stronger password for router admin page and access ( if both are separate ) - your issue solved.



Cat 5,6,7 are overall same but with speed difference. As of now I can work with any.

Connecting WiFi dongle to WiFi router it does not look good. Mobile can also be used to make WiFi computer? Don't know that. I will try it with old device.
Router already configured.

I think connecting cable will be more secure than dongle or mobile.
Case is different for inbuilt WiFi motherboard.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 21, 2017)

CAT 5/5e/6/7 are not technical jargons. These cables differ in the maximum transmission speed it can handle. It doesn't matter if you are using the network for internet as internet in india will never reach the speed for even CAT 5. But for people who use the LAN for file transfers across the network and for media consumption it matters.

Wireless network will never give the reliablity and speed of wired connection. Any way for internet it doesn't matter much if the device is within good range of the AP.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2017)

reniarahim1 said:


> CAT 5/5e/6/7 are not technical jargons. These cables differ in the maximum transmission speed it can handle. It doesn't matter if you are using the network for internet as internet in india will never reach the speed for even CAT 5. But for people who use the LAN for file transfers across the network and for media consumption it matters.
> 
> Wireless network will never give the reliablity and speed of wired connection. Any way for internet it doesn't matter much if the device is within good range of the AP.


Ok. Same thing what I was telling above. Anyway thank you.
Most of the times LAN cables are used specifically in cyber cafe, gaming cafe. Thats why all this confusion.


----------

